# Largest cruise ship for Holyhead (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

The weather may stop a cruise ship carrying more than 2,500 passengers from docking on Anglesey.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

SN NewsCaster said:


> The weather may stop a cruise ship carrying more than 2,500 passengers from docking on Anglesey.
> 
> More from BBC News...


Don't blame the weather, it's all Gulpers and Coasties fault(Jester) Last time those two guided a vessel it really did dock *on* Anglesey


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Tmac1720 said:


> Don't blame the weather, it's all Gulpers and Coasties fault(Jester) Last time those two guided a vessel it really did dock *on* Anglesey


Nonsense, we'd decided she is too ugly to visit Anglesey! [=P] 

......... with apologies to Fred! (Sad)


----------



## barrypriddis (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, she eventually arrived here today after two hours delay for the weather. What a monstrosity! No doubt very efficient, but an absolute eye sore.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Perhaps Coastie and Gulpers should have used their Official Status to send it packing to somewhere less photogenic?

Ugly is not a word I would use Barry - eyesore, design madness, monstrosity.....

Jonty


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Floating block of flats (POP)


----------



## Mr-Tomcat (Jun 19, 2007)

That's a hell of a thing to say Jonty and you a good old Holyhead boy, just think of the money old Ash Ghani made out of them. Sorry I'll go sit in the corner shall I.

Andy.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Mr Tomcat,

Knowing Ash, he would have set up his stall on McKenzie Pier - or better still, hired Gulpers's boat and gone out like a bum boat!

Gulpers? You off spending your ill gotten gains?

Jonty


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

*Largest cruise ship for Holyhead(BBC News)*

You guys are just winding poor Fred up over her design (Cloud) 

I wonder if you get a pound back when she actually docks?. Look more like a supermarket trolley aft (Jester) David


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Pompeyfan said:


> You guys are just winding poor Fred up over her design (Cloud)


As if David, never crossed my mind! (==D) 

Fred's skin is thick enough to handle these quips (Thumb)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh!...so thats a cruise ship docked over there then... thought it was a new multi story car park i could see.

Room on top for an open air disco Coastie! 

(sorry fred)


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

SN NewsCaster said:


> The weather may stop a cruise ship carrying more than 2,500 passengers from docking on Anglesey.
> 
> More from BBC News...


Thats more than the poulation?(Jester)


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Jim,

Must have been a while since you were there- I used to live there and I don't recognise the place now!

Jonty


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

Jonty
I thought they shut the sea school and half the population left? LOL


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

jim barnes said:


> Jonty
> I thought they shut the sea school and half the population left? LOL


Jim,

Even "incomers" from North of Hadrian's Wall are tolerated these days - signed "Jock in a Frock" on Anglesey! (Jester)


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

Gulpers said:


> Jim,
> 
> Even "incomers" from North of Hadrian's Wall are tolerated these days - signed "Jock in a Frock" on Anglesey! (Jester)


hi ray just curious why do weather forecasters call holyhead hollyhead dont they know how to ponounce it properly regards kev.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Jim,

No, most of them remained in the area as they loved the place so much!

Gulpers - As part of the wider Celtic Tribe, you are always welcome!

Hollyhead? Now that you mention it.......they do.

Jonty


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

muldonaich said:


> hi ray just curious why do weather forecasters call holyhead hollyhead dont they know how to ponounce it properly regards kev.


It is pronounced "Hollyhead" and not Holy-head.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

muldonaich said:


> hi ray just curious why do weather forecasters call holyhead hollyhead dont they know how to ponounce it properly regards kev.


Kevin,

Sorry, just spotted your question. See Coastie's previous post for the answer. (Thumb)


----------

